# GILDE GESUCHT || Blackrock || Horde ||



## Katamarii (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

Meine aktuelle Gilde ist leider nahezu ausgestorben... Somit suche ich mit meinen Charakteren eine neue Bleibe. Vertreten bin ich auf *Blackrock*, auf Seiten der *Horde*. 

Zum aktuelle Content konnte ich leider kaum etwas Beitragen, da ich am Anfang nicht sehr aktiv spielen konnte und dann hat sich die Gilde bereits zum Teil aufgelöst. Nun ist es ohne Gilde ein wenig schwer wieder Fuß zu fassen. Da ich aktuell wieder mehr zum Spielen komme, wollte ich mich neu orientieren.

Ich spiele seit Anfang/Mitte 2008 fast durchgehend.
Mein am intensivsten gespieltes AddOn war Cata, zu MoP habe ich im Progress geraidet, aber das hat sich leider vorzeitig erledigt.

Mit der Gilde zusammen möchte ich den spielbaren Rest von WoD gemeinsam bestreiten, sich über das wohl bevorstehende Content-Loch mit der Vorfreude auf Legion hinweg trösten, um dann wieder richtig in Legion zu starten. 

Schreibt mir hier ein Kommentar oder auch gerne eine PN.
Ich würde mich freuen auf diesem Weg eine neue Gilde zu finden.




Liebe Grüße, Katamarii


----------

